#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Duvida com pacotes

## rPr0x

Alguém sabe responder essa questão da 101? 

Você precisa remover o pacote package independente das dependências, digite o comando com opções que vão fazer isso?

----------


## wdnc5

> Alguém sabe responder essa questão da 101? 
> 
> Você precisa remover o pacote package independente das dependências, digite o comando com opções que vão fazer isso?


Amigo explique melhor a pergunta, questão 101?

----------


## marcioelias

> Amigo explique melhor a pergunta, questão 101?


Acho que a dúvida do nosso colega refere-se a uma questão da prova de Certificação Linux LPI - 101, estou correto?

Agora, não uso Linux efetivamente a uns bons 6 anos, desde que comecei a gostar de BSD. Essa questão é bastante ambígua do meu ponto de vista, por que existem diversas ferramentas e tipos de pacotes nas mais diversas distribuições de Linux, como por exemplo o Yum, o RPM, e por ai vai (acho que esses são os mais reconhecidos e utilizados).

Agora qual é o gerenciador de pacotes adotado, os comandos em um e outro são aceitos na prova? 

Acredito que a Certificação Linux LPI seja independente de qualquer distribuição específica, sendo assim estaria certo responder usando a sintaxe de qualquer um dos gerenciadores de pacotes? Não sei.

Se vc souber isso, olha o man page do gerenciador de pacotes que vc mata a questão.

----------


## rPr0x

É da LPIC 101 sim. Ai que ta só diz isso pode ser tando apt-get, dpkg, rpm ou yum.

----------


## rubem

Se for apt é só dar um purge.
apt-get autoremove --purge nome-do-pacote

Se der só "remove" ele não remove dependencias, só remove o pacote. Autoremove não "ignora" as dependencias mas sim remove elas, o "remove --purge" em teoria ignora as dependencias sem as remover. Se não dar o --purge e tiver dependencias ele não remove, sem o --purge os *.conf e cia também não são removidos.
Em teoria acho que é isso.

Isso não está no conteúdo introdutório dos comandos? Ou está mas o Yast, Synaptics e a central de programas do ubuntu tem feito todo mundo esquecer? :-) Essas centrais são pra leigo, quem almeja LPI não devia usar isso.

----------


## rPr0x

> Se for apt é só dar um purge.
> apt-get autoremove --purge nome-do-pacote
> 
> Se der só "remove" ele não remove dependencias, só remove o pacote. Autoremove não "ignora" as dependencias mas sim remove elas, o "remove --purge" em teoria ignora as dependencias sem as remover. Se não dar o --purge e tiver dependencias ele não remove, sem o --purge os *.conf e cia também não são removidos.
> Em teoria acho que é isso.
> 
> Isso não está no conteúdo introdutório dos comandos? Ou está mas o Yast, Synaptics e a central de programas do ubuntu tem feito todo mundo esquecer? :-) Essas centrais são pra leigo, quem almeja LPI não devia usar isso.



Tentei mas não deu certo, isto no simulado claro.

----------


## rubem

As opções com apt são poucas, um -f, mudar a ordem...

apt-get -f remove nome-do-pacote
apt-get --purge remove remove nome-do-pacote

(O autoremove não está em qualquer distro, se o LPI é defasado/antiquado/atrasado, tipo 10 anos, não reconhecerá mesmo)

Se você não tem poderes obviamente terá que dar um 
sudo apt-get -f remove nome-do-pacote
sudo apto-get --purge remove remove nome-do-pacote

Não sei pra que serve conseguir LPI mas nunca ter usado isso numa distro no mundo real. Isso é coisa que se testa no mundo real, analiza as diferenças ao usar as variaves -f ou purge, etc.

----------


## rPr0x

> As opções com apt são poucas, um -f, mudar a ordem...
> 
> apt-get -f remove nome-do-pacote
> apt-get --purge remove remove nome-do-pacote
> 
> (O autoremove não está em qualquer distro, se o LPI é defasado/antiquado/atrasado, tipo 10 anos, não reconhecerá mesmo)
> 
> Se você não tem poderes obviamente terá que dar um 
> sudo apt-get -f remove nome-do-pacote
> ...


nada

----------


## rubem

E o basicão, que é 
apt-get remove nome-do-pacote
?
Sendo um simulador é bem provavel que ele dê erro com um mísero -f a mais, que na vida real não faria diferença (Não deixaria de remover)

As opções são:
apt-get remove
apt-get -f remove
apt-get remove --purge
apt-get remove -purge
apt-get autoremove

Na vida real você teria uma mensagem que indica que há erro na sintaxe do comando ou na sintaxe do pacote, o problema não está no nome-do-pacote, <pacote>, package-name, ou <package>?

Testa numa distro qualquer (Com Aptitude, claro), o apt-get remove vai resolve pra uns itens, outros precisão -f na frente, mas onde não der vai ter uma mensagem de erro com informação útil. Se um apt-get -f remove --purge funciona na vida real, o problema é no simulador da LPI.

Bom, dá pra tentar dpkg:
dpkg -r nome-do-pacote (Não remove arquivos de configuração)
dpkg --force-all -remove nome-do-pacote (Força a remoção)
(Talvez dpkg -remove --force-all , nunca sei a ordem certa... na vida real se errar a ordem é exibida uma mensagem util, o LPI pelo visto está bem longe da vida real...)
Se é pelas dependencias:
dpkg -force-depends remove nome-do-pacote

Dá uma googlada sobre as opções com rpm, desconheço isso.

----------


## rubem

Se o pacote não tem dependencias, ele não vai remover as dependencias :-)

O Nautilus é grande, nunca me preocupei com ele, deve ter muitas dependencias , mas itens pequenos como um gnumeric ou abiword não tem preocupação com isso. A mim a remoção interessa por questão de espaço, por isso insisto no uso do --purge.

(Quanto a "vida não-real" do LPI, pelo que entendi (Nas respostas dadas) o exame usa um emulador que não dá os mesmos erros ou perguntas que o bash, aparentemente ele aceita 2 ou 3 respostas tipo "apt-get remove <pacote>" e "dpkg -r <pacote>", e não aceita as variaveis -f ou --force-all, que o bash aceita. Ou seja, o simulador/emulador do LPI tem comportamento diferente do bash, no dia-a-dia (vida real) topamos com o bash, não com emuladores/simuladores)

Nunca nem cheguei perto do LPI, não sei se tem um emulador ou o que, mas foi o que deu a entender pelas respostas.
E se esse emulador/simulador não aceita variáveis que o bash aceita, vou fazer questão de ficar bem longe desses exames.

----------


## Tokunaga

rpm -e package --nodeps

----------

